# re: X728 SERIES



## ricster (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi All

Anyone own one of these x728 series tractors? I need a good tractor to snowthrow and cut about an acre yard.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I had a x495 AWS, the same tractor with different decals. I owned it for 300 hrs b-4 I trades for a CUT. When I would mow I was always impressed with the cut. I also had a 46" single stage snowthrower and I could blow anything. You could not slow it down. The blower would eat refrozen slush from the side of the road like fluffy powder. They are a great tractor. I choose the tractor over a dedicated mower (one of those that mow at 40 mph) because the ride quality and the safety of mowing hillsides. The diesel was very good on fuel with the 62" deck, about 3/4 gal per hr.

I would recomend one, the only downside is that may be too much tractor for 1 acre. The upside the neighbors would DROOL!!!


----------

